# Before and after pics



## shanetuff (Feb 27, 2007)

This is a kid I trained and did nutrition for.  He is 100% drug free.
These pics are 12 weeks apart.


----------



## tordon (Mar 2, 2007)

100% drug free, holy shit bro, thats awsome, he's riiippped. 12 weeks thats unbeliveble. you know your shit bro....


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 2, 2007)

Good work!!! Looks like muscle put on and leaned up...Just bulk him...You know you can cut him...


----------



## shanetuff (Mar 2, 2007)

Hes 19, so no drugs.  I told him not til he was at least 21.  If he sticks with it.  Hes still got I lot of natural potential.

Hes been my best client, so far.  I train a chick that does beauty pageants.  Shes allot of work.  I hate training chicks cause they always bitch.  If its not about the workouts, its about the nutrition.  I probably would not train her, but shes too dam hot to say no.


----------



## tordon (Mar 2, 2007)

I agree he's gonna be a contender for sure, you done good bro....my own cutting diet needs work, been using the same theries and protocal for a long time now, and its pretty much old school, with minumum results, I've got no problems with the bulking part, but i've been reassesing all of my old rules of thumb now...as alot of the rules seem to have changed, as happens regularly in BB, the way I was going is outdated and for me atleast gives minumum results...gonna have to shoot some questions your way pretty soon bro.....


----------



## K1 (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice work bro, keep it up!!


----------

